# Dog obedience advice



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Need advice. I'd like to take a good obedience class, but don't know how to go about finding one. When I did obedience )nearly 30 years ago) in California, the methods were very rough. While I don't like that, and know that it is not a good way to train, I know that the methods tend to range much more to the other extreme now, with no discipline, only rewards. I'm not sure that is very effective. Anyway, there is only one trainer where I live, (that I can find.) Do any of you know about a good class near where I live? (I know it will have to be one of the kind-of local folks that might possibly have an idea for me to check into.) I live in Oak Harbor, WA on Whidbey Island. I could get to Anacortes, (20 minutes away,) or Burlington/Mt. Vernon (45 minutes away.)

Any ideas to help me get back into obedience? (I'd love to move from earning his CD to Therapy work.)

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Sheri, I can't help you find someone in your area because I'm just a little too far for that :biggrin1: , but what I would look for is someone who believes in positive training, not punishment based training. Punishment only seems to create fear and aggression in dogs and you don't want that. 

Are there classes you can sit in on for a short time to see how the instructors are? I signed up with Ricky when he was 3.5 months old and ended up quitting after 4 classes. They were way too rough for me and yet had me convinced when I phoned with a ton of questions. Better to see or get a reference from someone local. Can you ask at pet food stores or your vet and other vets' clinics? From there, you can eliminate those people that don't click with you and check the others out before signing up.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I live in SE MA and our area offers inexpensive classes by our local AKC group. We are entering week seven of Basic Obedience with nine month old Suzy.
We began Puppy K when she was ten weeks, there was a summer break and we enrolled in the first fall session of Basic.
Both instructors used totally using positive methods of training. The Basic Obedience instructor had us leave the dogs in the car for 15 minutes of the first class while she discussed dog behavior and motivations. She is fantastic and we hope to continue to the next level of class. I am hoping to do Companion Animal Certification eventually.
Try your local AKC group. I think all the AKC groups are probably using the same kind of using positive training.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I would try to google a kennel club near you. If they don't have classes, someone there can lead you in the right direction.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks! I Finally have found one trainer here, and am going to observe her group tonight. I don't think there are any AKC groups here, and our the closest kennel group I can find is a couple hours away. (I live on an island.)

Sheri


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri I found this list for you through APDT, not sure how good any of them are but it's a good list. 
http://www.apdt.com/po/ts/us/results.aspx?zip=98277&dist=25&cert=0

Good luck and remember have fun!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leeann,
Thanks! I've not found this site before. There are three possibilities on this list for me--one I've been warned away from, one I'm visiting tonight, and one that I visited and took a class from for puppy class that I wasn't impressed with. Im anxious to see how it goes tonight.

Sheri


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

sheri, i also live on an island. there has never been anything dog related but an obedience class just started on sunday. i can not beleive how coco has also become DH's dog, not in a hundred years! he is taking her to the class and is very serious about it. judy


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I love Karen Pryor's clicker training...*

The trick is consistency. I keep working with Riki every day. We do puppy pushups...down up down up down up...long stays, heels and many others all the time!

Clicker training is good. Karen Pryor has a great style.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was also going to suggest asking your local kennel club. If you want to do some training on your own (books & DVD) Karen Pryor is an excellent suggestion.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Judy- that is very true! It is amazing how much bonding goes on between a handler and their dog. Dora was such a mommy's girl when we were training all the time and she is being a daddy's girl again. But when push comes to shove, she still picks me 

I also have to second if you can find a local all breed akc club. Those have been my favorite and often times the most educated instructors


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with Karen Pryor's methods. She is probably one of thee best in the worWe do not believe it is necessary or productive to "dominate" a dog for any reason. 

Good leadership should never involve the use of physical force, physical, verbal or psychological punishment, intimidation, fear or pain. 

You can be a good leader by following these three simple rules; 1. Begin and end all interactions with the dog - if you lead, the dog follows. 2. Ignore all demands. 3. Have the dog earn everything it values by performing a previously taught cue. 

Intimidation based training can quickly destroy a dog's trust in people, resulting in fear-biting. 

Since fear bites account for over 90% of dog bites, dog trainers SHOULD NOT be contributing to the problem. 

Intimidation-based training creates respect based on fear, what positive reinforcement training creates is respect based on trust. 

You can create two well trained dogs, one cowering - afraid of making a mistake, the other exuding confidence with a wagging tail, enjoying life. WHICH DOG DO YOU WANT?

What you would not want someone to do to you, you should NOT do to a dog!
ld . Do not think Positive means permissive.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sheri, I can't remember if you've been talking about what classes, or type of training you are doing with Tucker, but thought I'd ask ...... good thread to bump for others to see.


----------

